# First time to Avon



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Will be at Avon the 19th-26th. With all the weather they have had just wondering if sand fleas can be found. Where to get fresh bait. Will be fishing the surf mostly since Avon pier is closed, but how is the fishing from the sound. One last question any good places to eat since i can't get to Howards Pub. Sorry for so many questions, but as the title says first time to Avon.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

3 weeks ago fleas were to be had without much effort. FWIW on that trip never caught a fish on one. I be there same time as you. Several places to get bait. Easy to spot. I wouldn't flip my hand over for the difference really. But like anyone I have a preference for a couple shops. 

Sound is more about location location location. My best advice is ask whats up when you get there. The place at the Avon pier is OK....can't remember the name but you're not going have a ton of options really eating wise.


----------



## Fishhunt-365 (Aug 28, 2019)

My first time to avon was the first 2 weeks of October. Probably my last . Last week was a disaster. 12 washed out about 6 times. Tried to leave from last Thursday ended up having to wait till this past sunday. We was very disappointed. 3 short reds 1 blue about 20 good size pompano and 2 Whiting. That's it in 2 weeks. Fished everyday then the wind and the nor'Easter came. Couldn't even fish the sound cause of the wind. Maybe we just hit bad luck. But being trapped and not being able to leave then no power was just frustrating. Frank and frans we think are the best very helpful and honest. As far as eating places,catch 55 is great,and burger burger was great and diamond shoals is awesome if you can get there. The high tides with the wind had everything flooded from avon at the food lion all the way to the end. We fished from ramp 27 to 55. 55 was the best but I dont know how it is now after the storm. No trying to be pessimistic but it wasnt what I thought the outer banks would be.


----------



## Fishhunt-365 (Aug 28, 2019)

You can look at the pics in island free press. That's what we was faced with.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Sorry to hear about your trip Fishhunt-365. I have seen pics and it didn't look good. I was born and raised here in NC, and this is only my 2nd trip to the obx in 69 years. I just hope the weather is good.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fishhunt-365 said:


> My first time to avon was the first 2 weeks of October. Probably my last . Last week was a disaster. 12 washed out about 6 times. Tried to leave from last Thursday ended up having to wait till this past sunday. We was very disappointed. 3 short reds 1 blue about 20 good size pompano and 2 Whiting. That's it in 2 weeks. Fished everyday then the wind and the nor'Easter came. Couldn't even fish the sound cause of the wind. Maybe we just hit bad luck. But being trapped and not being able to leave then no power was just frustrating. Frank and frans we think are the best very helpful and honest. As far as eating places,catch 55 is great,and burger burger was great and diamond shoals is awesome if you can get there. The high tides with the wind had everything flooded from avon at the food lion all the way to the end. We fished from ramp 27 to 55. 55 was the best but I dont know how it is now after the storm. No trying to be pessimistic but it wasnt what I thought the outer banks would be.


Last week was real tough weather wise, If I had been down the only place I would have ventured would be in the lee of the building out on the end of that concrete pier, get a cast off with a three sided 12 or a anchor sinker and wait it out.

Perhaps the owners of Avon Pier are a bit more disappointed than you since they will miss most of the income the Fall Fishing season and then have to pay out of pocket likely 30K to repair the broken sections of pier. 

Not trying to be scolding but first two weeks of October is typically one of the best times to be on the water if the weather cooperates, especially for Big Drum usually.

More disappointing is when you can not get off the Island on RT. 12 and then you lose your vehicle or home to the flooding.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

I was trapped those same two weeks... in a cubicle in Pennsylvania. No wind, no sand, no spray.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Was in Avon October 7th-10th, left before the washouts began. Was just south of the Avon pier, sand fleas were in the surf, but too small to use for bait. The ocean was like a washing machine the whole time, still ended up catching 25-30 blues, small pompano, a black drum and a trout and 2 small puppy drum in the sound. Brought the kayaks, fished the sound on Tuesday and that was like paddling on a treadmill! The sound is shallow enough to walk out to the deep trough that runs parallel to the shore. That's where the trout and reds came from along with some frisky lizard fish. Used artificial's in the sound for the trout and puppy drum. 

Frank and Frans was helpful. Caught bait on the back side using a cast net, lots of finger mullet around. Filled up half a 5 gallon bucket, put them on ice and used them for 3 days.

Hopefully the weather will be better than what we had and the wind won't be blowing 25mph! Used 6-8oz pyramind sinkers and could still feel them rolling on the bottom.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Trevfishin said:


> Was in Avon October 7th-10th, left before the washouts began. Was just south of the Avon pier, sand fleas were in the surf, but too small to use for bait. The ocean was like a washing machine the whole time, still ended up catching 25-30 blues, small pompano, a black drum and a trout and 2 small puppy drum in the sound. Brought the kayaks, fished the sound on Tuesday and that was like paddling on a treadmill! The sound is shallow enough to walk out to the deep trough that runs parallel to the shore. That's where the trout and reds came from along with some frisky lizard fish. Used artificial's in the sound for the trout and puppy drum.
> 
> Frank and Frans was helpful. Caught bait on the back side using a cast net, lots of finger mullet around. Filled up half a 5 gallon bucket, put them on ice and used them for 3 days.
> 
> Hopefully the weather will be better than what we had and the wind won't be blowing 25mph! Used 6-8oz pyramind sinkers and could still feel them rolling on the bottom.


In the surf the sinkers are dragged by the fishing line, they do not roll. The sinkers are pulled along the bottom from their eyelet which is why three sided sinkers hold much better in rough conditions due to their greater frontal area compared to a 4 sided sinker. 4 sided sinkers cast better for the same reason in reverse

Braid being less slick than mono will drag faster than mono cast the same distance with identical weight and bait setup.

If 10 ounces is drifting faster than I feel like walking it is time to relax unless you see someone else get bowed up, then you have to trudge on.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Gorge said:


> I was trapped those same two weeks... in a cubicle in Pennsylvania. No wind, no sand, no spray.


I was also trapped in an office no wind..no water...no Drum...I do check the Jennette's report though and they are decking a few.


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

I was down Oct 12-15. Had to wait for the 'window' to access the island on Saturday evening. Roads were in rough shape, but a bit better by departure on Tuesday afternoon.
Still fleas around. Caught flounder (released), bluefish, pompano, small sea mullet, a spot, but no drum this trip. Fished Avon and the point afternoons into late evening. Guess I wasn't in the right spot at the right time. Had plenty of fresh finger mullet from cast net sound side.
Did limit out on trout each morning from kayak. Lost one or two that wouldn't fit in the net and threw the hook (sigh). Healthy fish.


----------



## Summey (Sep 30, 2015)

baitsnatcher said:


> Will be at Avon the 19th-26th. With all the weather they have had just wondering if sand fleas can be found. Where to get fresh bait. Will be fishing the surf mostly since Avon pier is closed, but how is the fishing from the sound. One last question any good places to eat since i can't get to Howards Pub. Sorry for so many questions, but as the title says first time to Avon.


I've always like Frank & Fran's and they usually have bait. Cast netting in surf or sound is my preference weather permitting.

Good eating is subjective - what I like you may not - but I'll share my opinion below, ranked by my preference for the food:
PoHouse, Good Eats & Libations, Sound - Side Dining - best food in Avon. There aren't any TV's and the atmosphere is a bit sterile but the food is awesome.
Ketch 55
Oceana's
Turner's High Moon Bar and Grill - more bar than grill but the food was really good.

These are Avon only recommendations. You should certainly go down to Buxton to the Orangeblossom Cafe and get an apple ugly or two while you're there.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

I will check Frank & Fran's out. I did see people fishing on Avon Pier today. Looked like about ten people or so. Wife wants to know if the Dairy Queen will be open. I saw the long range forecast and it dose not look to good. Maybe 2 or 3 days i will be able to fish.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Can't help the weather. People trip me out then they say they're never going to back because the weather was bad the week they were there. There's plenty of stuff to do and see if the fishing isn't the best. Mad Crabber(if they're open now) and Oceana's Bistro have the best fish tacos on the island.


----------



## Fishhunt-365 (Aug 28, 2019)

We did a lot of sight seeing which that was a good time. Really wasn't the weather that turned me off but the fact of you couldn't leave. First week wasnt bad. Second week I could have done without. Maybe next time. I'm not totally set on not going back,but it will make you consider other options.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Fishhunt-365 said:


> My first time to avon was the first 2 weeks of October. Probably my last . Last week was a disaster. 12 washed out about 6 times. Tried to leave from last Thursday ended up having to wait till this past sunday. We was very disappointed. 3 short reds 1 blue about 20 good size pompano and 2 Whiting. That's it in 2 weeks. Fished everyday then the wind and the nor'Easter came. Couldn't even fish the sound cause of the wind. Maybe we just hit bad luck. But being trapped and not being able to leave then no power was just frustrating. Frank and frans we think are the best very helpful and honest. As far as eating places,catch 55 is great,and burger burger was great and diamond shoals is awesome if you can get there. The high tides with the wind had everything flooded from avon at the food lion all the way to the end. We fished from ramp 27 to 55. 55 was the best but I dont know how it is now after the storm. No trying to be pessimistic but it wasnt what I thought the outer banks would be.


Fishing wise about Normal.
Weather wise a very bad week that happens occasionally.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishhunt-365 said:


> My first time to avon was the first 2 weeks of October. Probably my last . Last week was a disaster. 12 washed out about 6 times. Tried to leave from last Thursday ended up having to wait till this past sunday. We was very disappointed. 3 short reds 1 blue about 20 good size pompano and 2 Whiting. That's it in 2 weeks. Fished everyday then the wind and the nor'Easter came. Couldn't even fish the sound cause of the wind. Maybe we just hit bad luck. But being trapped and not being able to leave then no power was just frustrating. Frank and frans we think are the best very helpful and honest. As far as eating places,catch 55 is great,and burger burger was great and diamond shoals is awesome if you can get there. The high tides with the wind had everything flooded from avon at the food lion all the way to the end. We fished from ramp 27 to 55. 55 was the best but I dont know how it is now after the storm. No trying to be pessimistic but it wasnt what I thought the outer banks would be.


 Don't judge by that one segment of weather.. Oct is my FAVORITE month to catch drum.. This year was a bummer watching Avon go down as well as much of the beach gone from the storms.. It all comes full circle though and catching some fish now.. But I live here and have all the time in the world to catch fish and wait out storms,but having to pick dates to come down here is a crap shoot.. Sorry you had the bad experience.. Hopefully you'll try again,cause Oct can be awesome!!


----------



## Fishhunt-365 (Aug 28, 2019)

I agree. Think we just hit a bad luck streak. It's a very cool place. We love fishing in October. Maybe next year. Not giving up yet


----------

